# My cat Taffy has a very scratchy voice. What should I do?



## Kittypaws1018 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello,


The last couple of days my 4 year old cat Taffy has had a very scratchy voice/meow like she has laringitis and it sounds like a sore throat as she does meow very loud usually.


I was wondering if anyone else has had a very meowing cat that's usually very loud and it goes soft and it sounds very sore. Its never happened to Taffy before. :? 

I thought maybe she has strained her voice or something. Are there any home remedies you can use on cats to help with their throats if it is sore? I really don't want to take her to the vet. She is still eating well, drinking water and I even gave her some canned food and she had no problems with it. So her appetite is just fine. She sleeps the usual times and goes outside in the warm weather.

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if so what can I do to make my cat Taffy feel better. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can't really help with the problem, but maybe while her throat is scratchy, stick with wet food only, it will probably feel better going down her throat (and it's better for her).  

Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Kittypaws1018 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the kind advise. I'll try that for a few days and see if it helps her. I'll come back after that and tell you how she is Marie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, stick around and you'll probably get some better advice than* mine*.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had that happen with one of my kitties. She didn't act sick other than her meow was just wrong. After a few days it started to get better, and within a week or so she was back to normal. Never knew what happened, but she's fine today :lol:


----------

